# The Lily of Killarney & The Boatswain's Mate



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Has anyone knowledge of The Lily of Killarney by Julius Benedict or The Boatswain's Mate by Ethel Smyth having been recorded in any format? There are recordings of single arias, but I mean complete works.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Has anyone knowledge of The Lily of Killarney by Julius Benedict or The Boatswain's Mate by Ethel Smyth having been recorded in any format? There are recordings of single arias, but I mean complete works.


The two databases I have consulted have no mention of recordings of these works.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, I'm afraid these works have never been recorded. Just that you would know, what kind of a freak you are dealing with, I let you know that my aim is to have every opera in "The New Kobbe's Complete Opera Book" (the seventh impression; I know there is a newer one with some new operas, but one has to begin somewhere) in some format and while I'm getting close, those two seem to be the only ones that will remain unattainable - for the time being.

This madness begun very early, Kobbe's book being my companion nearly from the beginning of my interest in opera. The collecting was much slower during the age of LPs, because there simply wasn't a recording available of operas that we take for granted, even on DVD! With the CD, after a while, even the most obscure works began to appear, but then the major recording companies were sold to new owners, who didn't much care for classical music, since it wasn't cost-effective enough. Thanks to the DVD, we now have an amazing range of operas to choose from. The existing record companies are also reissueing their back-catalogues on CD at reasonable prices. So, this seems to be best of the times for an opera collector!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Weird stuff researchers*

I am like you...I love having unique stuff as the two operas I've gotten from Franz Schreker, never recorded in a commercial way but rare recordings live I got somewhere (The blacksmith from Gant and the singin evil).

Good luck with your stuff...Persevere and you will succed.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I was lucky...*

I always am.....

http://store.operapassion.com/cd4631.html

Give me some news.

Martin


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Gee! Thanks! Let's see what happens.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Yes, I'm afraid these works have never been recorded. Just that you would know, what kind of a freak you are dealing with, I let you know that my aim is to have every opera in "The New Kobbe's Complete Opera Book" (the seventh impression; I know there is a newer one with some new operas, but one has to begin somewhere) in some format and while I'm getting close, those two seem to be the only ones that will remain unattainable - for the time being.


OMG, how many do you own???


----------



## Wallman (Jan 13, 2013)

*Lily of Killarney*

4 or 5 years ago I came across a Mr Carter from the Clapham area of London who had a considerable amount of material connected with the mid-nineteenth centuary English or Irish romantic operas by people such as Balfe, Wallace and Benedict. His tel no then was 0207 2238165. He had a recording of The Lily of Killarney for sale. If you find he is no longer there it might be worth contacting Victorian Opera NorthWest as they are also interested in that style of music.
I cant help regarding the Smythe opera.



Herkku said:


> Has anyone knowledge of The Lily of Killarney by Julius Benedict or The Boatswain's Mate by Ethel Smyth having been recorded in any format? There are recordings of single arias, but I mean complete works.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

There is a recording in existance, albeit "severely cut" (according to a post made several years ago at the site "Opera Share").

"It is from the out-of-print RRE 157/8."

The recording was posted to this private site, but the links (which, in any case, cannot be shared outside the group) are long expired.

The LILY of KILLARNEY
(Benedict)

Hardress Cregan.....John Mitchinson
Eily O'Connor.......Rae Woodland
Danny Mann..........Gwyn Griffiths
Ann Chute...........Margaret Lensky
Miles na Coppaleen..Duncan Robertson
O'Moore.............Peter Walker
Hyland Craig........Brian Fish
Mrs Cregan..........Janet Fraser
Mrs Corrigan........Jolyon Dodgson
Sheelagh Mann.......Alfreda Hodgson
Father Tom..........Richard Golding
Bridesmaids.....Barbara Platt, Rachel Payne
BBC Orch & Chorus
Cond: Stanford Robinson
BBC 1967


----------

